# Help with baby pigeon/San Bernadino-Orange County



## kristall (Sep 14, 2007)

*Help!! Found Baby Pigeon*

Hi , yesterday my dad found a baby pigeon laying on the concrete. I bought the Kaytee mix and a syringe, covered him with a blanket in a shoe box. 

I cant get him to eat. some sites say i have to open his beak but he wont let me and keeps moving around, knocking his beak into my hand and chirping. i dont know if that means "feed me" or "leave me alone let me sleep". 

I tried just putting a drop of the formula on his beak - he shakes his head- is that how they eat it?

he has gone to the bathroom - so I'm guessing he has some food in him?


He has not eatten much of the formula. I'm so sad I dont know what to do. 


Is he just not hungry? WOuld he open his mouth naturally if he's hungry? right now he tries to stand and lifts his head and squeaks but he wont open his mouth or let me open it.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Kristall,

Where are you located? We may have a member in the area who can assist you. Based upon your post, the little pigeon is begging to be fed .. so kindly do that ..

Look in our RESOURCES forum for more help, and please post back here. 

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Check his crop . if it's full .. then s/he is not hungry. If the crop is empty then the little one is hungry and you need to feed .. the crop is the "pouch" at the base of the neck and top of the chest.

Terry


----------



## kristall (Sep 14, 2007)

there is some stuff in his crop because its not flat against his body- it puffs out a bit. 

I did read the resources as well as other sites and they say the same thing "open its beak gently"- the think is he looks so fragile im afraid if i held his head to do that he'd hurt himself while struggling to move.

I am in the orange county/san bernardino county. I have called some places but they couldnt do much. Is there any one here that can help me ?


----------



## kristall (Sep 14, 2007)

s/He is using the bathroom though. the poop is pretty big so im guessing he has something in his stomach. 

ALso he only chirps when i move/shift him or his blanket otherwise he just sleeps . I dont know if he chirps cuz he knows im there and wants food or because im bothering him.

I havent called any one on your resource list yet though 

Hopefully lake forest is close? it does not sound familiar but the others I know are farther. 

if you know anyone by *irvine or anaheim/ anaheim hills, chino, chino hills, fullerton *please let me know


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi kristall,

I just moved your post to its own thread for help.

Terry Whatley is in Lake Forest, you can contact her and see about finding some help for the little guy.

Pigeon babiesdo not gape and open their beaks to be fed, their parents feed them by inserting the babies beak into theirs. 

Make sure to give him some formula when his crop empties and then feed him up again, and again when it empties. His crops should feel like a soft bean bag when full.

Here is the resource for help:

http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm


----------



## kristall (Sep 14, 2007)

i got him to eat this morning. hes little so im using a dropper. Since they dont gape- what should i do? open it mouth? (how?)


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Kristall, Terry is about 35 miles from Chino Hills. Do you have a way to get the bird to her? Here is her phone number. 949-951-4617


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Here is a link to a video on my feeding two babies. These are a bit older than yours, but the principle is the same. Some people tube feed them, but in my opinion, if you don't know how (and I don't) it dangerous. Open beak and squirt is a little food and let them swallow, and repeat.......that's how I do it. Haven't had one starve yet............What are you feeding this baby?

OOPS...forgot the link...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJe6y8EYQRg


----------



## kristall (Sep 14, 2007)

im going to call her . i have to work 2 places today so i might not be able to go today - however i might call out for one of my jobs so i can take the little pigeon to her.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Can't go wrong calling her, that's for sure.........she's the best.........

Here's another video with a different method. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3GPWhHeG4s


----------



## kristall (Sep 14, 2007)

my bird is a little bit more frantic than your little babies. so its difficult. 

im feeding him kaytee exact. 

also , i know we absolutely cant get food into the trachea but if the hold is in its mouth and i put liquidy food in his mouth wont it go down that hole?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I've never had a problem. I don't try to squirt the food to the back of the throat. All I do is squirt a little on their tongue and they swallow it. It may take a little longer to get them full my way, but it worked for me.


----------



## kristall (Sep 14, 2007)

thank you for your help- hes opening his mouth more and im able to put food on his tounge. 

I cant get a hold of terry yet (because the only way im able to take him today is if i do it before work).

can she be reached at a number other than 949 951 4617


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

kristall said:


> thank you for your help- hes opening his mouth more and im able to put food on his tounge.
> 
> I cant get a hold of terry yet (because the only way im able to take him today is if i do it before work).
> 
> can she be reached at a number other than 949 951 4617


I don't know of any other way to contact her. Sorry. I'll try sending her a Private Message, but if she's not home, it won't do much good. I'll try though........


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Try this number..........949-584-6696


----------



## kristall (Sep 14, 2007)

by her number it says "village pond rescue and rehabilitation" - is this an organization she runs - is it at her house?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

kristall said:


> by her number it says "village pond rescue and rehabilitation" - is this an organization she runs - is it at her house?


Terry rehabs anything that has a breathe left in it's body.........LOL She's unbelievable really....
I believe her number is posted at a local pond and any injured, sick or "dumped" ducks of any kind are taken to her or she picks it up. I know that if you can get in touch with her, she'll take this baby, no problem.


----------



## kristall (Sep 14, 2007)

by her number it says "village pond rescue and rehabilitation"- is her organization? is it at her home? If it is a center like a clinic type thing then would there be other people to care for him until terry reaches him?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

kristall said:


> by her number it says "village pond rescue and rehabilitation"- is her organization? is it at her home? If it is a center like a clinic type thing then would there be other people to care for him until terry reaches him?


Oh, no........I see what you are asking.........it's just Terry.........she's doesn't have any workers that help her that I'm aware of..........


----------



## kristall (Sep 14, 2007)

by her number it says "village pond rescue and rehabilitation" - this must be her organization or one she works for. is it home based? if its not and its like an open facility would there be other workers who'd be able to care for him until she gets there?


----------



## kristall (Sep 14, 2007)

oops sorry - i reposted because i thought it didnt come up.... sorry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

kristall said:


> oops sorry - i reposted because i thought it didnt come up.... sorry


ha ha........I thought MY post disappeared.....LOL


----------



## kristall (Sep 14, 2007)

is the alternative number you posted also terry's because i got a voice mail but i didnt know who to address


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

kristall said:


> is the alternative number you posted also terry's because i got a voice mail but i didnt know who to address


Yes........one is a home phone, the other a cell phone I believe, but I'm not sure which is which. Both are Terry's though...........


----------



## kristall (Sep 14, 2007)

i got a hold of her thank you so much


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

YIPEE!! Terry to the rescue........ONE MORE TIME.........don't know what we'd do without her.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Kristall's little one arrived a couple of hours ago. It's a very young baby and appears to have some neuro symptoms. I don't know if the abnormal head/neck movement is due to trauma or if this is a PMV or paratyphoid baby. It sure is a cutie. Pics and more info later!

Thank you, Kristall for taking such good care of this little one. Sorry you had so much trouble calling me. One of the cats managed to turn off the power supply to the answering machine at about 1:30 AM this morning, and I didn't notice it until after you had already gotten me on my cell #.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Kristall, many thanks for all you did for this little one and getting it to Terry. You can bet it will get the very best of care and a lot of love.

Terry, your cats must've had a playful night. So cute.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WISHING ALL THE BEST FOR THIS LITTLE ONE, TERRY!!!

I say, you must have some VERY intelligent cats...or is there just ONE intelligent cat?  

Look forward to positive updates!  

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

mr squeaks said:


> I say, you must have some VERY intelligent cats...or is it there just ONE intelligent cat?
> 
> Shi & Squeaks


Don't know how intelligent she is, but I'm sure the culprit was Sugar (the recently arrived deaf kitty). She probably just sat down on the power strip and managed to flip the switch off with her rather formidable weight .. she's a sweetie, though, so no problem  

Kristall's baby really does have some pretty significant issues with abnormal head and neck movement. The crop emptied nicely by mid-afternoon today, (there was probably 5-7 cc of formula in the crop on arrival) and I fed about 10 cc then. Will check on things with this little one in another hour or so. The latest poop was a pretty good looking one as baby pigeon poops go  
No time for pics today .. hopefully tomorrow.

Terry


----------



## kristall (Sep 14, 2007)

Indeed, thank you Terry very much and Renee for all your help. I am so glad we got in contact and that I am not far away at all. 

I hope he's ok, PMV and parathyphoidic? did you say sure sound like scary words. what does that mean?

I will be in touch. I miss him so much!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Picture Of Kristall's Baby*


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a cutie pie, and looks quite full! Thank you for taking on his care, Terry,  ...and thank you kristall for being such a wonderful &... caring human being!


----------



## kristall (Sep 14, 2007)

HI terry! Thanks for the picture- i really appreciate it. 

im glad hes eating well. does he need to see a vet? i looked up PMV and paratyphoid and I'm really worried. I pray that its not either of those. If he needs medical attention I can be there as soon as tomorrow morning. please let me know, I really want to do everything I can for him. 

unfortunately my computer is on the fritz so i cant do much research without it shutting down on me but I think i read that there was no cure for pmv but that it can be treated/prevented with a vaccination. maybe i can get him vaccinated just incase? Do you think the doctor in Lake forest can do it .. Dr. lee (the one on the resource list)?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

kristall said:


> HI terry! Thanks for the picture- i really appreciate it.
> 
> im glad hes eating well. does he need to see a vet? i looked up PMV and paratyphoid and I'm really worried. I pray that its not either of those. If he needs medical attention I can be there as soon as tomorrow morning. please let me know, I really want to do everything I can for him.
> 
> unfortunately my computer is on the fritz so i cant do much research without it shutting down on me but I think i read that there was no cure for pmv but that it can be treated/prevented with a vaccination. maybe i can get him vaccinated just incase? Do you think the doctor in Lake forest can do it .. Dr. lee (the one on the resource list)?


Hi Kristall,

I don't think vaccinating for PMV would work for this little tyke (s/he's far too young/little) and especially since we don't know for sure that PMV and/or paratyphoid is what is wrong. I strongly suspect that the fall (trauma) is the cause of the head and neck control problems. I really think our best course for the next couple of days is just good supportive care and then decide if we should test for PMV and/or paratyphoid. This is a tough little pigeon, but s/he has already gone through quite a lot, and I would hate to further stress the little one right now with a trip to the vet for tests. You are wonderful, however, for being willing to do that. Dr. Lee is the vet that I use for most of my bird cases. He is not an avian vet, and I know he would not have PMV vaccine (neither would most other vets .. avian or not .. in the area). Paratyphoid can be treated with antibiotics, but I don't want to go there just yet with your little one .. you need to name him/her if you would .. makes it better and easier than "him/her or s/he"  

Other members will be along to offer their advice for your little one .. let's give it a day or two and see.

If you're free tomorrow, why don't you join us local folks at the LAPC Lawn Show in Irvine Park? It's a lovely pigeon show, and quite a few of the Southern California members will be attending.

Terry


----------



## kristall (Sep 14, 2007)

that sounds great!!! I googled "LAPC lawn show irvine park" but nothing relavant came up. what time is it and where please. I'd love to come!


----------



## kristall (Sep 14, 2007)

got the information - thanks again- i hope to see you there!!! YAY! im so excited!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

kristall said:


> got the information - thanks again- i hope to see you there!!! YAY! im so excited!


That would be great, Kristall! If you can make it to the show, you will see some incredibly wonderful birds, meet some incredibly wonderful people, and do it all in an incredibly beautiful place .. pretty good way to spend a few hours on Sunday, if you ask me  

I'm going to try to be there by about 10:30 or so .. got a few birds to get sorted out that need rides home and need to try to find where all the Pigeon-Talk "flock" are .. so I need to be there a bit before all the "action" starts. I think the cutoff for entering birds is 11:00 AM and then SOMETIME after that the judging starts. Having been to this show a few times now, I would have to say that punctuality is not one of the high points .. but the rest of it is terrific!

Terry


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh, my, Kristal's baby is sure a cutie. I love that pose   Good luck with it.


----------



## kristall (Sep 14, 2007)

Trees Gray said:


> What a cutie pie, and looks quite full! Thank you for taking on his care, Terry,  ...and thank you kristall for being such a wonderful &... caring human being!





flitsnowzoom said:


> Oh, my, Kristal's baby is sure a cutie. I love that pose   Good luck with it.


haha . thats funny, "pose". yea he should be a model really. mmmmm i <3 him. 

thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Update ..*

Kristall's baby (Kristall .. we really gotta name this kid  ) remains strong and is doing well all things considered. There is still severe head and neck twisting, but I have seen moments when the little one was in good control and standing up and peeping to be fed and handled. This baby learned within two feedings that when picked up with a syringe in sight that "open mouth" was the proper thing to do. It is so precious that this little one opens right up and even gives me the "eye" if I am a bit slow in getting the food into the crop. The excitement of feeding time does result in head/neck control problems, but we have our little routine to deal with that .. I gently move the head and neck into the normal position, hold things in place, little one opens wide, and food goes in  We're up to between 12 and 15 cc per feeding now about 4 times per day. The crop is emptying well, and I'm hoping things will keep going our way.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WONDERFUL, WONDERFUL NEWS, TERRY!!!

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE UPDATE!!

CONTINUING LOVE, HUGS, SCRITCHES AND HEALING THOUGHTS TO THE LITTLE ONE...

What do you say, Kristal...any idea for a name???  

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## kristall (Sep 14, 2007)

I was thinking about it for a while and I think the name Chance is fitting. 

I dunno, what do you guys think? I like it because its fits his bright little eyes and the circumstances in which I found him. 

I'm happy to hear he's eating well! He is a smart one, haha. Yea, that was the problem I was having too- when he'd get so excited to eat I didn't know which way to face the syringe! Good job with that one Miss Terry. 

Oh and by the way I'm loading the pictures fromt he pigeon show onto a different program because aol pictures is going nuts on me , so I should have them up soon. I have great pics!


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

WOW! That is one VERY CUTE baby pigeon.

Kristall, you did a wonderful job caring for it, and did a wonderful thing by getting it to Terry.

Terry is GREAT and your little one is in the very best of hands/care.

Chance sounds like an awsome name to me. This one is for sure a special one, and "Chance" seems to be a very fitting name.

Can't wait for the pictures! That's great that you were able to go to the lawn show! You may want to post them in the General topic area of the forum.

BTW-Welcome to PT!
Best of luck with your little one!
-Hilly


----------



## kristall (Sep 14, 2007)

Hillybean said:


> Can't wait for the pictures! That's great that you were able to go to the lawn show! You may want to post them in the General topic area of the forum.
> 
> -Hilly


Yep yep, i just got the picture thing to work. They're posted on the General Discussion Board under Miss Terry's "LAPC Lawn Show 2007 Pictures"


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Chance it is! Good choice of name, Kristall!

Terry


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

That baby *Chance* sure is a cutie! 

Just now saw this thread. 

Terry, you'd better tell your cat she's gonna lose her secretarial job if she keeps turning off the power to the answering machine. Tell her to get her buttons right, or else ... no more bonuses, no more raises! I know good help is hard to find, but tell her good employers (or is that good employeresses?) are also hard to find. 

Also, tell her you were very considerate by not naming any names here on PT! But next time, we want a picture of the miscreant, and she just might have hundreds of pigeons pooping on a photo of her in some pigeon's floor rogue gallery.

[Added later]. Oops. Re-reading the posts a bit more in depth, I see you did name the suspect as being Sugar. Was distracted. Released a squeaker, Luxie-311, this morning for his first excursion outdoors with a flock of 25 other pigeons. Been watching out for him ever since. Had him indoors since his rescue two weeks ago. Still can't move tail, which vet thinks was an energy issue after rapid feather growing. 

Larry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

There are some new pictures of Baby Chance and a couple of short videos that start here in today's pictures from me: http://www.rims.net/2007Sep18/target5.html

I would be very interested to know what everyone thinks the cause of Chance's head/neck problems may be. I'm still leaning towards caused by trauma but know that it could also be PMV and/or paratyphoid.

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Precious! It appears as though Little Chance has been into the Cool Whip.


----------



## kristall (Sep 14, 2007)

oh no i wasn't able to watch the videos. poo poo! but the pictures came out very well- he looks so warm and content, like he just ate or something. 

I'm anxious to watch him grow. a bit.. a lot nervous though. Also, Miss Terry I read about the seed donation W.O.W 1400 lbs. thats insane, I don't even know what that would look like!! Also, let me know if you have any free days, I have something for you, and would also love to learn... well...everything from you! 

Oh btw Mr. Mosca the other guys name is Lester. haha Yea, they both have very veryyy unique names I was like "what?!" when I heard it too.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Sorry you couldn't see the videos, Kristall. You may have to click on the little black screen and then wait a tiny bit for them to load and play. I'll definitely keep you posted and post new pics of Chance every few days. So far, so good. Got to hurry up and read the board here as it's time for Chance and the wild and crazy baby to have another meal about now.

Things will be a bit crazy around here for the next several days as the hubby is getting ready to drive to Oregon, and he's not the most quick and well organized person when it comes to getting ready for a trip  

The 1400 pounds of seed came in form of 70 20 pound bags of Kaytee Wild Bird Seed Mix. It took some doing to get it all safely stored, but I am very thankful to have it.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Chance Has Canker ..*

I'm sad to report that Baby Chance had a small canker growth in the mouth this morning along with the tell tale muscousy saliva. Since I am now having to treat for canker, I decided to go with MedPet 4 in 1 just in case Chance has other things going on. MedPet 4 in 1 is for canker, e.coli, paratyphoid, and coccidiosis. Chance is such a little one that I gave only about 1/8 of a tablet. The dose is stated as 1 tablet daily for a 400-500 gram pigeon. Chance weighs in at about 60-70 grams.

Hopefully I've caught this in time and all will be well. Chance seemed to be feeling quite perky this morning in spite of the canker.

Terry


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Hope little Chance and you conquer all his problems.

You know Terry.....1400 pounds of feed seemed like a real windfall until I started calculating.........That's only enough for 275/300 pigeons for 30 days.....and if your ducks and geese eat it too.......well ...it doesn't go very far. Wouldn't it be nice if you got a load every month. Hope your neighborhood pet people start feeling a bit more generous as winter comes in.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

little bird said:


> Hope little Chance and you conquer all his problems.
> 
> You know Terry.....1400 pounds of feed seemed like a real windfall until I started calculating.........That's only enough for 275/300 pigeons for 30 days.....and if your ducks and geese eat it too.......well ...it doesn't go very far. Wouldn't it be nice if you got a load every month. Hope your neighborhood pet people start feeling a bit more generous as winter comes in.


Thanks littlebird. I just checked Chance to see if s/he was ready to eat again and tis mealtime again  I weighed the little one again and got 77 grams with an empty crop and the wild and crazy squeaker calm and not causing the scale to fluctuate like it was this morning.

I took 400 pounds of seed out to Bart yesterday with 7 ducks that I had raised and/or rehabbed. So, I've got 1000 pounds still here. With only two ducks currently here and if the pigeon/dove population holds steady, that should last about 10 weeks. I did bring this guy back home with me for some TLC http://www.rims.net/2006Dec07/target9.html. More on the rooster in the next set of pics.

Anyway, it would be nice to have a steady flow of seed coming in, but we seem to manage regardless.

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Terry,

That is the rattiest chicken I've seen in a long time. Poor guy, he has seen some hard times. You will have to send us an "after" picture when you get him all plump and back in good health.

Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Margarret said:


> Terry,
> 
> That is the rattiest chicken I've seen in a long time. Poor guy, he has seen some hard times. You will have to send us an "after" picture when you get him all plump and back in good health.
> 
> Margaret


Actually, he looks good in that picture from December. He's in really rough shape right now .. mostly his feet. Waiting for an incoming and will then try to get current pics.

Just fed Chance and found a good sized piece of canker that had already come loose and was choking him. That disaster was narrowly avoided.

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

That 4 in 1 is good stuff.I was glad to read you had started him on it. So glad you caught the chunk that broke loose. Sounds like the meds are working already. He is such a darling little munchkin.
M.


----------



## kristall (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow there has been a lot of ongoings since i've last been able to log in. 

I was sad to hear about canker, especially after reading posts from darx but i'm really glad Miss Terry has the medication to help fight it. 

yea, i definitely bet things have been busy. Things are geting busier for me too now that school is starting back up. Oh my, well im very fortunate to have placed him in such good hands


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear Chance has canker, but glad you caught it and are treating him for it. Praying that "all will be well"...for this little cutie.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the well wishes and prayers for little Chance. S/he is a tough little tyke, and I am hoping that I caught the canker in time. It was about a half pea sized piece that had come loose, and I can see more at the top of the throat.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

DARN, Terry, that is sad news about Chance! BUT, hoping the meds will do the trick! He's come through a lot, poor little tyke!

Snugly wrapping ALL your sick/injured ones in warm healing light. Sending positive thoughts too.

That Rooster sure does need TLC! I look foward to seeing him in all his natural finery...soon!

With love, hugs and scritches

Shi & Squeaks

BTW, have you ever checked with grocery stores or pet stores for bags of food that can't be sold because they have a tear or some minor damage but are still good??? Maybe even warehouses where the bags are shipped...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

mr squeaks said:


> BTW, have you ever checked with grocery stores or pet stores for bags of food that can't be sold because they have a tear or some minor damage but are still good??? Maybe even warehouses where the bags are shipped...


Yes. To qualify for most of the food available in this manner, you have to be a 501 (c)(3) non-profit.

The load of wild bird seed mix was "dumped" because it was reported to be buggy. I saw no bugs, but I had an experience a few years ago with a major pet store that had to dump their entire stock of bird seed because of one report of one bag being buggy. I managed to get all that seed kind of on the QT by being allowed to go into the back of the store and transfer all the seed to other containers to haul away. The store had to return the empty bags to the supplier in order to get credit. Sadly, most of the large pet store operations around here find it easier to just trash the food rather than find a good "home" for it. It's a terrible, terrible waste.

The lady who got all this latest wild bird seed mix is a non-profit and a well established and well respected one. She also brought 8 banana boxes full of dry and canned dog and cat food (damaged, as in dented cans and torn bags) and bags of cat litter that had also been torn.

I haven't fully inventoried what is in the banana boxes but a wild guess says they contain probably $300-400 worth of stuff, and the wild bird seed mix goes for $5.99-6.99 per bag these days, so that's another $400-500 worth.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Baby Chance Is Gone ..*

It's 8:42 PM here in So Cal .. just went to check on Baby Chance, and s/he has passed on. I am TOTALLY GUTTED about this, but it is what it is. Chance has gone on to a better place.

I'm so very sorry I couldn't/didn't pull this little one through. Kristall, I don't even begin to know what to say to you.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I am SO SORRY, Terry!

We all know Chance had a very hard row to hoe and his chances were not the best. We know you did your best and we all certainly feel your sadness!

Sometimes, these little ones are just not ready for our world...THIS time around.

I know that now Chance is pain free and "spirit" flying...

With love and hugs at this sad time to you AND Kristall...

Shi


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Terry, 

I'm so sorry to hear about little Chance. I feel comforted though by knowing that s/he was warm, had a full tummy and was loved in her short time here. And that was because of Kristall and you rescuing and caring for her. S/he was a special baby who impacted all of us. RIP little Chance. May you fly free without pain.

Hugs to both you and Kristall, Terry. You did all you could.

Margaret


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh...my...I'm SO sorry to hear little Chance didn't make it. May he/she rest in peace.

I'm sending a BIG hug for comfort, and vless you for everything you did.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

You know, Terry, he reminded me so much of little Squidget. As much as I hate to say it, sometimes it is a blessing for little ones like Chance to pass on because we never know if they are suffering. This little guy touched so many people in his short life. Bless you and Kristall for doing all you could for him.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I think I saw him flying, he wasn't alone.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you everyone for your kind words. I agree, Maggie .. sometimes it is for the best that the little ones move on to a better place rather than having to try and live a life that is a constant struggle.

Terry


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Sorry to hear about Chance, excuse me if I may sound like a broken record but when my Beagle mix, Sienna passed September 28th 2004, I grieved for a long time. She was 11(60 in dog years) when she passed, the vet said she had only one year to live due to her hip dysplacia. 

At least Chance isn't suffering from any pain he or she might've had.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh...shoot...


He was so cute and he was sure trying...


What a hard time there.


Good try Terry...


Phil
l v


----------



## kristall (Sep 14, 2007)

hi guys, thanks for all your well wishes.

I know you did all you could Miss Terry, thank you once again. I know God is looking out for him in heaven. Thanks everyone for all the support you have provided throughout Chance's time here.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*The passing of little Chance*

Terry, Kristall, 

So sorry to hear that little Chance didn't make it. He was a little fighter, and so many were rooting for him. Hopefully he didn't suffer too much in the end.

Larry


----------



## kristall (Sep 14, 2007)

thanks Larry, and everyone, that was a very sweet comment. Yea, Chance really won over a lot of ppl through this forum. He's a sweetie and will surely be missed...


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

I too am sorry that you had little Chance to pass.
He was a CUTIE and a fighter!

Terry, we all know you did what you could and did your BEST!
Kristall, Chance will certainly be missed. BUT he made a difference in his short life. He got another person (you) into pigeons .

-Hilly


----------



## kristall (Sep 14, 2007)

miss terry, are you ok? 

i hope you are not still extremely sad about what happened to chance. He wouldn't want us to be; I'm sure he loved us as much as we loved him. You gave him more time to see the world before passing on to heaven. please don't be too hard on yourself. You are a wonderful person, you have done such wonderful things and are continuing to be an inspiration to animal lovers everywhere.

-kristal


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

kristall said:


> miss terry, are you ok?
> 
> i hope you are not still extremely sad about what happened to chance. He wouldn't want us to be; I'm sure he loved us as much as we loved him. You gave him more time to see the world before passing on to heaven. please don't be too hard on yourself. You are a wonderful person, you have done such wonderful things and are continuing to be an inspiration to animal lovers everywhere.
> 
> -kristal


Hi Kristal!

I'm doing OK .. just crazy busy right now. Thanks for asking about me and for your kind words. I often think of our little Chance .. s/he was a most precious baby.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

kristall said:


> Hi , yesterday my dad found a baby pigeon laying on the concrete. I bought the Kaytee mix and a syringe, covered him with a blanket in a shoe box.
> 
> I cant get him to eat. some sites say i have to open his beak but he wont let me and keeps moving around, knocking his beak into my hand and chirping. i dont know if that means "feed me" or "leave me alone let me sleep".
> 
> ...




Hi krystal, 



Baby ;Altritial' Birds, Pigeons included, do not make their own body heat...so insulating materials will do nothing for keeping them warm...and they MUST be kept warm constantly or else they can soon perish from various causes which being chilled brings about.


If you are not doing so already, get a heating pad and set it up with some soft cloth rumpled on it, in a small Box, so no drafts can pass over him, and try the 'medium' setting, or even the 'high' setting, and adjust how much soft cloth is on it so the surface, where he will aqctually be once set into it...so the surface, when you press the underside of your wrist on it and hold it there for 30 seconds, will be JUST barely above your own Body Temperature.

Baby must be kept around 103 degrees, or a little less...

If he is panting, he is too warm.


Do not try and feed unless he is and has consistantly been properly warm.

Do not try putting any liquid or anytihng else into his Beak.

Baby Pigeons eat by insterting their probing Beak into the Throat of their parent...where they enthusiastically 'gobble' food brought 'up' from the parent's Crop...they do not 'gape' as Song Bird Babys do.


If you end up having to feed him, you can do a fine job of it useing the hollow side of a regular, soft, rubber people-baby Nipple for him to insert his little Beak into, for him to gobble/drink his formula/food...which basic Nipples may be had at any Grocery or Drug Store.


If you can not get him to an experienced rehabber or other, and have to feed and care for him yourself, I would be glad to walk you through the rest, as will various others here.


Best wishes!


Get him warm and keep him warm...!


If he is pooping, he can coast a while before you need worry about feeding him...

Post some images if you can...so we can see how old and other details of him.


Best wishes!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------

